# 1939 FIRESTONE Warrior



## BBSTL2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking for any information on this bike, I own. What is it worth? I also think the coaster brake needs work. When you brake it sometime skips, still stops. Can I get the parts to fix it anywhere?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 21, 2009)

I have all the Firestone catalogs as well as having owned a 1939 Colson made Warrior. I sold mine to another member here on the board so between us we may be able to help. please post some photos so we can be sure of the year and manufacturer.


----------

